# Visas etc



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

8 years ago my wife and I visited Bangkok for 3 days on the way back from Aus. I can't remember if we needed a visa to get in but we definitely had to pay at the airport to leave which took us totally by surprise.

In January, as a birthday surprise, I am taking my wife back to Thailand, Koh Samui for 11 days and 4 days in Bangkok. Although not the point of this thread she wants to ride an elephant on jungle trek so if anybody knows of anything on Koh Samui for her actual birthday that would be very helpful. I am aware of Jungle trips from Bangkok.

We now live in Spain and I have booked all this via a Spanish travel agent who has been very helpful. However I am worried that something has got lost in translation. They assure me no visas are needed, there is no exit charge and the simple single sheet printout from them of our flights and receipt of payment is all we need to fly. Now I can see this being ok at Madrid airport but internally Bangkok to Koh Samui written in Spanish.......

If somebody could confirm or clarify it would put my mind to rest.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Happyexpat said:


> 8 years ago my wife and I visited Bangkok for 3 days on the way back from Aus. I can't remember if we needed a visa to get in but we definitely had to pay at the airport to leave which took us totally by surprise.
> 
> In January, as a birthday surprise, I am taking my wife back to Thailand, Koh Samui for 11 days and 4 days in Bangkok. Although not the point of this thread she wants to ride an elephant on jungle trek so if anybody knows of anything on Koh Samui for her actual birthday that would be very helpful. I am aware of Jungle trips from Bangkok.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I can't help you on the elephant trekking. 
Regarding the visa matter:
Most people get 30 days visa-exempt on entering Thailand via an international airport. Check if your nationality is on this list: 
1. Australia : Commonwealth of Australia
2. Austria : Republic of Austria 
3. Belgium : Kingdom of Belgium 
4. Brazil : Federative Republic of Brazil (****)
5. Bahrain : State of Bahrain
6. Brunei Darussalam : Negara Brunei Darussalam
7. Canada
8. Denmark : Kingdom of Denmark
9. Finland : Republic of Finland
10. France : French Republic
11. Germany : Federal Republic of Germany 
12. Greece : Hellenic Republic
13. Hong Kong : Hong Kong Special Administrative Region
14. Iceland : Republic of Iceland
15. Indonesia : Republic of Indonesia
16. Ireland : Republic of Ireland
17. Israel : State of Israel 
18. Italy : Republic of Italy 
19. Japan 
20. Korea : Republic of Korea (****)
21. Kuwait : State of Kuwait
22. Luxembourg : Grand Duchy of Luxembourg 
23. Malaysia 
24. Monaco : Principality of Monaco
25. Netherlands : Kingdom of the Netherlands 
26. New Zealand 
27. Norway : Kingdom of Norway
28. Oman : Sultanate of Oman 
29. Peru : Republic of Peru (****)
30. Philippines : Republic of the Philippines 
31. Portugal : Republic of Portugal
32. Qatar : State of Qatar
33. Singapore : Republic of Singapore 
34. Spain : Kingdom of Spain
35. South Africa : Republic of South Africa
36. Sweden : Kingdom of Sweden
37. Switzerland : Swiss Confederation 
38. Turkey : Republic of Turkey 
39. United Arab Emirates
40. United Kingdom : United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland
41. United States of America
42. Vietnam : Socialist Republic of Vietnam
43. Czech : Czech Republic
44. Hungary : Republic of Hungary
45. Liechtenstein : Principality of Liechtenstein
46. Poland : Republic of Poland
47. Slovak : Slovak Republic
48. Slovenia : Republic of Slovenia

Upon checking in for your flight from Spain, you need to have an outbound ticket within 30 days of arrival in Thailand. Thai Immigration may ask for this, but it is the flight-carrier's responsibility that you have the correct travel-documents. 

Upon entering Thailand, you may be asked for the boarding-pass of the in-bound flight, so keep it on hand!!

The THB 500 - THB 700 airport tax is included in the air-fares since 2 years now, so no sudden surprises upon leaving the country. 

Are your travel-documents in Spanish? Most probably the airport codes and dates are in English/international codes; should be no problem.


----------

